# My predator gun



## K Horn (Nov 23, 2016)

Here is my dedicated predator rig. It's a Remington 700 Varmint with heavy barrel chambered in .223. This thing is quite the little tack driver. Consistent 1/2" groupings at 100 yards from Hornady 55 grain using the bipod and resting on a card table. I'm sure the gun has more in it if I used a better rest and did some hand loads. The glass is a Vortex Diamondback 3.5-10x50.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice set up !!


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Love the paint job

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Great looking rig!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## K Horn (Nov 23, 2016)

Thanks all! The paint was actually pretty simple to do.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Details on the technique?

Sent from my SM-T817V using Tapatalk


----------



## K Horn (Nov 23, 2016)

Was pretty simple. Cleaned the surface with rubbing alcohol and taped off what needed to be taped, which was actually very little. Gave it a tan base coat. Then used some branches from a bush in my yard, laid them on the surface and sprayed over with green and brown. After I got it the way I like it I did a few heavy coats of satin clear. It does get scratched up from time to time while lugging it around in the desert but it is fairly easy to touch up as needed. Plus I did it for function, not looks. So not too concerned about a few scratches.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice rig ! Do you go to the Joe Foss range ?


----------



## K Horn (Nov 23, 2016)

Not familiar with that range. I'm lucky enough to have some pretty good desert spots for shooting close by. Just a mile or two from my house.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Just south on 85 a bit. Google it, it's a pretty nice set up with concrete tables to shoot off of.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Nice rig. Paint looks good too.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Great looking rig and quite the paint job .. professional job . As always there are a couple things wrong with all these sweet guns . First most of em arent lefthanded and second , they belong to some one else . Enjoy . :thumbsup:


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

So, Cam, are you left-eye dominant?


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Excellent workmanship...I wish you the best when you put it to use.

Larry


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

glenway said:


> So, Cam, are you left-eye dominant?


Yes I am . I have most of my guns in left hand now . Do most everything right handed except shooting my gun and bow .


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

And, maybe playing pool?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That's me. Right handed left eye dominant. I shoot pool, long guns and scratch my right elbow left handed and that's about it. When I bought my first bolt gun finding a left hand model was nearly impossible for a youngster. So I bought a righty and just got used to it. A bipod or sticks make it simple off hand takes a bit more doing.


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

glenway said:


> And, maybe playing pool?


I'm right handed and was taught by a left handed person how to shoot pool. I can't shot pool right handed to save my life. Hmmmm we should have a Predator Talk pool tourney.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Your table or mine ?


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I have only one good eye - the right one and it's slipping, too. Fortunately, as a strong right-hander, it's worked out great for me over the years in all competitive sports and I've never considered it a handicap.

I've found that some people don't realize the issue of eye dominance and don't understand why they can't shoot pool worth a hoot, for example. Learning early in life makes it possible to switch techniques before getting into bad habits. Of course, we all know this. Right?


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Well you would think people would know but not always . When I was young I always shouldered my toy guns to the left shoulder , Dad kept correcting me to the " right " one but I persisted and stayed left . I have 4 kids , a son and 3 daughters , all are shooters , one is a lefty . I never have tried to correct her , even tho it would mean that I could then outshoot her ..lol. 7 young grandsons , 3 shoulder to the left side , I'm not about to correct what nature has instilled in them , it will be up to them to sort out who inherits my lefty gun collection .


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Im in for the pool tourney !! I have a table at my cabinet shop, we could make the rounds to each others table, lol

I am also left eye dominant, but fairly ambidextrous in all others things. But I shoot right hand mainly


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

:hijack: ....which is hilarious coming from me, since I am the worst offender at hijacking threads....


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks for the reminder Jeremy, sorry K Horn


----------



## K Horn (Nov 23, 2016)

Lol....No worries


----------

